# Is there any validity to this?



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I saw a doctor on TV today say that, in his experience, women who are over 5'8" have shorter, easier active labors and tend to push their babies out quickly. Never heard that before!

I wonder if this anecdotal tendency has any truth? Comments? I'll put up a poll too...

ETA: for the sake of the poll, let's define "quickly" as 30 mn of pushing or less. Multiple option poll.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmmm....i'm 5'9" and had two fairly easy labors & deliveries. never heard of that fact but that's my personal experience.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm 5'7" and pushed for about 20 minutes with my VBAC baby.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am 5'6" and pushed for 47 minutes - no epidural or other pain meds/IVs

My labor was only 12 hours and 2 minutes from start to baby.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm 5'3" and with my first I had about a 12 hour labor and pushed for 25 minutes. I had an epidural but it had almost completely worn off by the time I was pushing. With my 2nd, I had about a 3 hour labor and never "actively" pushed. I thought I had to poop (should've known better








) and got out of the tub...she was born on the bathroom floor about 2 contractions later!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm 5'10". I consider I had quick labors, though I didn't quite meet your "quickly" definition with my first - 40 minutes, but he was posterior. His non-posterior little sister pretty much popped out on her own, however.

I'm not just tall, though, I'm *very* wide hipped. Midwife joked afterwards that she bets I could have an 11-pounder with no trouble. I don't really want to find out


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I'm 5'9 and I've never had an epi, never pushed more than 14 min. (1st one). I don't know if there is any validity to that statement though! I know plenty of "shorter" people who had fast second stages too.....


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm 5'3" and pushed for 2+ hours.


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm 5'9", medium frame. I pushed for 4 hours. DS was 10 pounds and positioned funny. Average sized head.


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm 5'0 and pushed for two hours. I had an 8-4 lb baby with vacuum extraction. I blame my epidural and the full bladder. They waited too long to insert the catheter and the baby was pushing on my urethra and they couldn't get the catheter it. It was probably a 4hour full bladder plus they had been pumping saline into me like crazy!

I have heard this. Basically that our whole bodies are in proportion so small height equals small pelvis. I've have also heard that if you are taller that baby is stretched out a little more and doesn't have to unfold itself to come out. Which doesn't make much sense to me because they suggest opening your pelvis wide and that shortens the torso.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

i'm 5'6" and laboured 5 hours, 2.5 of which were spent pushing (flat on my back ~ the one position i swore i'd never do was the only one i could stand) with no epidural

MIL is barely 5 feet tall and had 4 REALLY short labours and almost no pushing! i hate her...lol


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm 5'5" with a longish torso. I voted the second and third option.

labor 1, epidural, on my back more or less, baby posterior, took an hour and 45 minutes of pushing. She didn't seem to be making much progress, but I got my epi turned down, changed positions somewhat and she turned and all of a sudden was coming out. She had a big head, although I'm not sure what size it was.

labor 2, homebirth, on my side pushing, pushed about 20 minutes, pushed the head out on hands and knees, and then flipped onto my back as she came out. She had a 15" head (although I thought her head looked tiny for some reason).


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

5'9" had 30 hours of labor, 14 hours active before getting epidural, 4 hours later he was born after about 40 minutes of pushing. So the pushing part wasn't long, but the labor was long and hard.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

I had an 8 hour labor. I'm 5'5" had no epi and pushed him out in 25 mins.
I hope the next one is faster!


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

The Stats:
5'7
24 hr labor
2.15 hr pushing
unmedicated


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I voted "I am 5'8" (or taller) and pushed my baby out quickly. I had NO epidural."
It did take quite a while to get to complete and feeling like pushing, but once pushing, it didn't take too long, about 30 minutes total.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am 5'10" and pushed all three of my big babies out quickly. With the first I had an epidural, the last two I did not.

My sister is also 5'10" and took a long time to push out her first (3+ hours). I would attribute part of that to inhibition (she had a room full of people watching her) and a heavy epidural. Her second and third births were much faster when no family was watching (babies born in less than 10 pushes).


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm 5'10 had an epi with all 3dc .... 1st dc 20min of pushing (8lbs 9oz), 2nd dc 10min of pushing (8lbs 1oz), 3rd dc didn't have to push at all he just slid out on his own(8lbs 1oz). No ripping, tearing or episiotomy with any either.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I choose other b/c I honestly don't remember how long I pushed. I do know he got stuck on my pelvis bone. ANd that was impossible. Induced with no epidural, and a 3rd degree episiotomy. Learned my lesson, next births will be at home, maybe "accidentally".


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I put both 5'8" or taller no epi and quickly, BUT also put other. I had pushing contractions for almost 8 hours. I kept waiting for the "urge to push" (which never came). Once I was checked and encouraged to push, dd was born in 25 min.

I had to work really, really hard - my body didn't do any pushing on its own, and I never had an urge to push. But it was pretty darn quick once I started pushing. So . . . is that 8 hrs or 25 min?







And did the prior 7 or so hours of ctx make the active pushing time shorter?

HTH.









Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm about 5'8 but it didn't work for me. I couldn't push either of mine out - both labors were over 24 hours - first one was c/s and 2nd needed forceps and was a shoulder dystocia.

I think the idea is if you're tall, your pelvis, feet, everything else is also bigger. It's not true for me. Relative to my height, I have small feet and small hips.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I voted "other" so I can watch out this poll goes more easily. I bet this guy's full of it.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

total bulls*%t. why on earth would height matter?


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

me:

5 foot 7

labored 22 hours -- diluated to a 4 (real, hard, active labor -- never more than 5 minutes between "surges")

had eperdural

waited 5 hours

turned epr off

pushed for 3.5 hours

could not move baby at all

had forcept delievery while the C-unit was preped.

best buddy -- five foot ONE -- pushed number one out in 45 minutes (10 hours labor -- no medication) and pushed number two out in 9 minues -- maybe 7 -- (6 hours of labor totally unmedicated). minor natural tear with first, none with this one.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I voted twice one for each dd. I am 5'6".

DD1 - induced 12 hr. labor, epidural, 30 mins. pushing

DD2 - natural 4 hr. labor, no epidural, 10 mins. pushing

There was only a 4 ounce difference in weight and only 1/4" difference in head circumference.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i am 5' 3", had a homebirth and pushed dd out in 24 minutes!


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I'm 5'4" and pushed for 2.5 hours









The only thing I wonder about when questions of pushing time come up is whether there was an episiotomy. I've had a lot of people "brag" to me about how short their pushing was, but as soon as the baby's head was visible the doctor cut her and he came out. Not really the same.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife* 
total bulls*%t. why on earth would height matter?

even though i voted...........







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If this person noticed any sort of correlation, my guess is that he assumed that taller women would have an easier time and didn't do the things that lead to problems. How many inductions are a result of a "big" baby? How many difficult labors are the result of inductions?


----------



## greenjenny (Jun 13, 2005)

oops i hit the wrong button, i am under 5'8 and had all my babies quickly with no epidural. I voted yes on the epi accidentaly.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm barely 5 feet and never actively pushed, I had a true "fetal-ejection reflex" and dd was out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm 5'4" and alice came out very quickly with no drugs. 40 minutes from the time my water was ruptured til her appearance.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm 5'6" and had an epidural with my twins. I pushed them both in about 25 minutes. Once I felt the urge to push, it was practically over.

With #3 I pushed for about 15 minutes. No epidural but same experience -- once I felt ready to push, it took no time.

I think long pushing has more to do with mom's position and baby's position, than size. I just had a client who is a multip, never had any pain meds with any labors, always pushed baby out fast BUT this last labor the baby was posterior and she pushed for over an hour.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm 5'6".

With ds, I was in labor for 45 (yes, forty-five) hours including 2 HOURS of pushing. He never even crowned and I ended with a c-section.

With dd, I was in labor for 16 hours, only got to a 7, dd went into distress, and I ended up with another c-section.

Oh, and I had an epidural with both.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

5'3, had a 12 hour labor, spent only 15 minutes pushing while on knees (although i pushed in between contractions too because i was young and stupid. heh.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 5'4" with a very short torso. I had a short labor (5.5 hours) and pushed for 30 minutes (on my back) and ds was out. No epidural.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm teeny, 5'1" (when I inhale







) about 100 lbs soaking wet.

My first son was malpositioned (they--the medwives--told me it wasn't a problem







, but doesn't everyone enjoy a 60 hr labor?? ) I pushed for about 50 min in a hospital w/the medwife constantly yelling at me about different positions. No epi or anything. Just lots of medwife abuse.

My second son was a UC. Labor was about 5 hrs (he was positioned perfectly) and I pushed about 10 min--maybe.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife* 
total bulls*%t. why on earth would height matter?

I have no idea. Perhaps this doctor believes in the idea that tall = wide pelvis, short = small pelvis?


----------



## kerilynn (Sep 9, 2005)

5'11"
4 hr labor
13 min. of pushing
No epi


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm 5'3". My first took 4 hours to push out. My next 3 just sort of shot right outta me. No epidural any of those times.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

nak
5'9" pushed for 5 mins (#2) and 9 mins (#3)


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

5'8"
ds was 18 min of pushing
8lb 9oz
epidural







:


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Blanket statements annoy me







Okay, let's face it---"experts" annoy me









Think of all those poor 5'7'' women who missed out on the 'easy' birthing!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

5'4, no epi, and two short, easy labors.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

Almost 5'2, The only one I pushed more than once was the asynclitic 10 pounder. She took maybe 30 minutes of pushing, the other 3 were out within 5 minutes of pushing.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

5'1'', pushed for b/t 1 hour and 1 hour 45min... no drugs. so, i guess this fits with what he says. but it was also my first babe. i'll let you know in a couple weeks about babe 2


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm almost 5'10". With my first, my water broke, and she was born 27.5 hours later. Probably 12 hours of active labor, an hour of (unnecessary) Pitocin. I asked for an epidural a lot during transition (when I went from 4-10 in about an hour) but my husband and best friend managed to wrestle me through without it. I'd had a LEEP procedure done at age 19, about 9 years before she was born, so maybe that contributed to the labor.

With my 2nd, I had a homebirth, less than 4 hours of active labor.

I have a teeny tiny, very short friend who had her first son a little early (he was fine) in about 5 hours naturally, who had a natural birth with her twins and IIRC it was 2 hours from start to 2nd baby.

I think there might be some kind of correlation with the height thing, but it's too complex an issue to determine causation.


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

I am 5'6", medium frame. I pushed all three of mine out quickly.

First baby: (induced and epidural that was turned off a few hours before birth) 15 hours labor, 20 minutes pushing
Second baby: (homebirth) 11 hours labor, 11 minutes pushing
Third baby: (homebirth) 6 hours labor, 2 minutes pushing (I pushed her completely through the birth canal in one contraction, three pushes)


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I am 5'4'' and pushed Ds out in just under 30 mins. (My labor lasted about 5-6 hours total). I had no epi, no meds of any kind. I really don't think height has much to do with it..there are so many other factors at play.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm 5'10'' and pushed for 3.5-4 hours. My ds was breech, though, and I think I started pushing too soon, so that is probably why.

hapersmion


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm 5'3", had no epidural, it took about 75 minutes of pushing to get my DS out. But... he was not engaged when I started pushing and was posterior, so.. I'm sure that added to the time factor.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I'm 5'2" and have started my pregnancies at 115, 110, and 130 lb. So pretty petite. All my labors were less than 8 hours, the 2nd one was only 2 and a bit start-to-finish, and while I did push for 4 hours with my first, my other 2 came out with hardly any pushing at all.

I say it depends a lot more on other factors, like mom's nutrition, baby's position, and what kind of environment she's giving birth in (how much freedom of movement and psychological factors).


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm 5'10 and I pushed my DD out in about 15 minutes. My OB thought that was quick for a first birth. I did have an epidural. I had wanted to go without it, but after about 30 hours of active labor I was still progressing at the rate of molasses in january and my L&D nurse knew I wanted to avoid a C/S at any cost, so she suggested an Epidural. Long story short, 3 hours after the Epi I was fully dilated, and 15 minutes later I pushed DD out, and about 2 minutes after that she was attached to my boob.







So anyways, I had a LONG labor overall, but a very short pushing phase.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm 5'9" and delivered my 10lb 11oz baby after 19 hours of labor and only 45 minutes of pushing. I had an epidural about 3 hours before delivery.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

5'8' here and no epi, took FOREVER for first baby. Sounds silly to me.







Long labor and 1 hr 45 min of pushing. My two good friends who are pushing six feet also pushed for 2+ hours with first baby (well one for 3 hours before an eventual C-section.)


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting... so far it looks like for both heights about 28% had a long difficult pushing stage and it went quickly for 72%.

I had one epi (my 3rd) and two without, am 5'4", and while my labor was very long pushing went quickly for me all three times.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm 5' on a good day.

Baby #1-pushed 30 minutes with epi-(long labor tho)

Baby#2-pushed _twice_ with epi


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm 5'8" and I had one of each. With ds, I pushed for 1 1/2 hrs. DD was 20 mins.

ETA: no epi with either.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

i am 5'6" and had a short easy labour and a quick birth, no epidural or anything else.

as a contrast, my cousin is 5'9" and had prodromal labour for weeks and was induced and ended up with a c-section.

i think that none of these "theories" apply to everyone - every pregnancy is so different!


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

I am 5'7'' and pushed for 5 hours with my first. No epi. My second I pushed for 5 minutes and he was out. No epi.

ETA: There was only a 2 oz. difference in weight (with the 2nd being bigger) and the head circ. was the same. Go figure.


----------



## NicoleWisconsin (Apr 3, 2004)

5'4" no epidural

Pushed for about 6 minutes, but hard... and tore. It hurt a lot and rather than push slow to stretch, I pushed hard to get it over with.

Labor was about 3 hr. 40 min, but I was 5 cm dilated before it started.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm sorry I just messed up the poll by reading it wrong. I put that I pushed quickly WITH an epidural and that I pushed slowly WITH and epidural. I've never had an epidural. Each time was without an epidural.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Other.

I'm 5'3", had an epidural, and did not push my baby out. After three hours of pushing during excruciating back labor, I had a c-section.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm 5 foot 2 inches, pushed baby out quickly, and had an epidural with my first two pregnancys.

-Pam


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

great I love this poll

most women are under 5'8" this is so positive-- so far the poll shows that group to be the highest percentage with easy pushing


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

DD1 was born at a FBC. I pushed less than 25 min. after 7 hours of labor total.
DD2 was born at home. I did everything I could to NOT push for about 15 minutes until my mw showed up...then a few pushes she was out. Obviously no drugs in either case.
I am 5'6".


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

I am 5'10"
# 1 - I pushed for 1 1/2 hours
# 2 - I didn't push, he just came out!

ETA no drugs in either case

Both babies were the same size


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm 5'7 and dd's labor/birth was 40 hours total, 1.5 of which were spent pushing. I had no epidural. I'd say the pushing part was relatively easy and quicky, especially compared to the rest! I would not say I had an easy labor overall.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am five feet even and I pushed out four babies at home with no drugs at all. The first two were posterior, so it took a while for them, but not for the second two. They were six and seven pounds.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I am 5'6" and pushed dd out in 12 minutes, no epidural, at home.







7.5 lbs baby


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and have short labours and push for 10-20 minutes with very large babies (10 - 11 lb). I've never had an epidural or any other pain meds.

I also have very small feet - which is supposedly an indicator of small pelvis.


----------



## Radish4ever (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm 5'3" and pushed my HBAC baby out in less than 30 mins







My labor was only a total of 4 hours, 56 mins


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Interesting observation. Care provides "observe" different phenomena, and often opposing phenomena, lol. Most women are under 5'8" though so that will be reflected in the poll results.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

ok so what I like with this poll-- so far short or tall- about 81% of women pushed their baby out quickly!!!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm 5'1. First labour- 36+ hours. Epidural. Pushed maybe ten minutes.
Second- 12 hours. No epi. Pushed less than 5 mins.


----------



## amityfree (Jul 23, 2005)

It's complete bull. It has nothing to do with height.

My cousin in law is teensy... think 98 lbs and around 4'2". Even before she got pregnant people were telling her she'd have to have a C-section. (@@)

She ended up birthing an almost nine lb son in around four hours with NO tearing whatsoever. This was also her first.


----------



## sogriffin (May 22, 2005)

I'm 5'3"
My first baby was flat on my back in the hospital with an epidural. She took just under 50min to push out, including the pause so my OB could cut an episiotomy

My 2nd baby was born with no drugs and took 11min of pushing, with the midwife encouraging me to slow down for the sake of my perineum


----------



## supermuma (Dec 12, 2005)

Darn! I picked the wrong one!!

I misread the options and chose that I was under 5'8 and pushed easily with an epidural...

OOPS! I NEVER had an epidural and I pushed both of my babies out easily. I am 5'4.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

I am 5'6"
my 1st VBAC- long labor 3 + hours of pushing
vbac 2 - no pushing. she pretty much slid out on her own.









Both were au naturel

I didn't grow or shrink in the 2.5 years between their births!


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

5'0"

Baby 1 - 4 hours 15 minutes of pushing (malpositioned, pitocin, epidural, vaccuum extraction)

Baby 2 - 7 minutes (completely natural)


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

guess I should clarify that my labors were very long (50+ hours) and then (19 hours) - but the pushing stage was only 20 minutes for #1 and 4 contractions for #2. didn't know if they differentiated this...I took a long time to dilate - very little time to push the babies out.


----------

